# nce power cab/bachmann ez track



## mkj1955 (Jan 25, 2015)

Can the opposite end of the two red wires that goes into ez track be sliced with the two wires that comes from the nce power cab?


----------



## Br 98.75 (Dec 26, 2013)

First you mean spliced, second just cut off the bachmann plug and strip the ends, loosen the screw terminals and put the wire in and re tighten


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Or, you could continue to use the Bachmann plug into the
EZ track and splice the red wires to whatever wires you
have coming from your NCE controller. As long as you
have only one feed to the track you need not be worried
about phasing (polarity). Just insulate the two wires at
the splice so they don't touch.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes, just strip the wire ends and screw them into the block that comes with your NCE panel. Doesn't matter which way around they go.


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

What I did was just cut off one prong from each Y-connector on the Bachmann power cable, and then insert those into the terminals on my MRC Prodigy Express. Just have to avoid bridging it with anything metal, but that hasn't been much trouble at all.


----------

